# Brown spotting at 4weeks *sigh* is it happening yet again?



## Rhiaberry

So this morning I woke up to brown discharge, iv been to see the doctor and she has signed me off with threatened miscarriage. I'm quite aware of what this could mean ladies, just hoping for some reasurrence and helpful what if everything is okay stories, Iv been in this oh so 'familiar' place more than enough times, but this time I'm exhausted mentally with it all, iv hit rock bottom ladies :'( is it miscarriage or implantation bleeding? Stuck in limboland again.


----------



## Stepmomtobio

I had brown spotting at 6 weeks. It was a weekend so they said to rest and keep my feet up. I went monday for a scan and saw the baby but the heart rate was too slow. So another week or tears and prayers and a second scan showed everything was ok. My nurse said spotting is very normal in the first tri and it it's brown it's generally ok, just Old blood clearing out. Good luck hun, hugs!


----------



## elisamarie

I had pink, bright red and brown spotting at exactly 4 weeks. turns out everything is great and it was most likely implantation bleeding.. good luck! and please keep us updated!! I have a good feeling it is nothing :)


----------



## Carhar

I had brown spotting at 3, 5 and 8 weeks. I also had a mc previously at 4.5 weeks so I completely stressed out and had an early scan. 

I really hope your bean is just getting snuggled in and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## elle4

I had spotting over weekend and went to see our GP and he referred me to have a early scan to be sure, but he said if its brown then its generally all okay. Had my scan today but as i was quite early i had to have a internal one, but saw baby's heartbeat. Hope you get same outcome and try not to worry. x


----------



## BlondMom

Brown blood is old blood, it could be blood leftover from implantation. You only need to worry if it turns red. With my last pregnancy I started spotting at 4 weeks, 3 days with brown blood...turned to red blood 2 days later and I miscarried. BUT it can be very normal to have brown blood as leftover bleeding from implantation. If you stop bleeding after this, ask to have a blood test done in a week to confirm HcG levels to see if they are where they should be.



20 month old daughter + 10.5 weeks pregnant!! :)
M/C at 4w5d in August


----------



## greats

I'm in the same boat, too. My last 2 miscarriages always started off with brown spotting. I started it with this pregnancy on Sunday night and it's still going today. I was diagnosed with threatened miscarriage, too, and my brown spotting is getting worse. I'm going to be stalking this thread! FX'd that all is well with you!!!


----------



## minties

With Thomas I had a couple of weeks of bleeding starting at 4 weeks. Brown, dark red, bright red. And he's 15 months now so it turned out fine.


----------



## Rhiaberry

It's so Lovely you all had beautiful baby's after that scare! I'm not hopeful because of the devastation, I'm already devastated! I know brown spotting is so common, but I don't think it's 'normal' for me, I have a scan booked For Wednesday as its so early on anyway, I would be 5weeks by then- but as much as I want this baby I don't think it's there ladies, I would probably faint with shock if it did! I will upload a picture of my 'was to be' pregnancy test progression, they are not darkening right regardless of what happens to me, I know for other women who are in the same situation they will have something to focus on. This morning it was just little bit of brown in egg white mucus, now it's darker more of it, only when I wipe hasn't touched pantiliner yet, tmi! Sorry! Iv had no cramping with it as of yet, just pain and dull ache near left ovary- boobs still hurt and I'm still tired. Hcg levels still there so I'm wondering if that's why all that's still there! Will update with symptoms and test pics tomorrow ladies. Regardless of what happens. Thank you All for be so great being positive and strong for me, you really are all amazing xxx


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I never experienced any spotting or bleeding in this pregnancy but if you asked in second or third trimester you'd find lots of positive stories. I don't want to give you false hope but just wanted to let you know that there *is* hope. 

Hope everything works out for you. Best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## Katiekola

Rhia, sending positive vibes your way, this cannot be easy and no matter how many times you hear it can be a normal thing during early pregnancy you are bound to be beyond worried. I had brown spotting at 5w and touch wood things have been okay since then. Focus on the good feedback from your bloodwork and fingers crossed everything will turn out good for you this time :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Rhiaberry

I woke up today expecting to see bright red, just a tiny bit when I wiped! I really hate being stuck in limbo land, if it makes any sense it prolongs this whole ordeal, I'm going to take first response later, of it's lighter, this must be a chemical. I'm so confused!


----------



## Rhiaberry

Tiny bit of brown discharge* tmi!


----------



## mumto5

i had spotting with 2 of my pregnancies and they are now ages 10, and 5 . i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Rhiaberry

It's really weird cause the other times this has happened, I had severe cramping, this time I can't feel a thing. It's just so confusing, pregnancy sure is a very special thing! I'm signed of with threatened miscarriage so I'm just taking it easy, x


----------



## foxeeylady

Hi I am 7 weeks today, Just been the toilet and wiped myself and noticed there is brownish/pinky mucus, not got any pain the odd twinge which ive been getting since I conceived, I am dreading going the toilet now incase it turns bright red and than I know what that means, Ive got PCOS and my boyfriend has low sperm motility so this pregnancy is a miracle and I really dont want it to end, is it normall?


----------



## Rhiaberry

Brown spotting can be classed as normal in pregnancy because it is so common, your own pregnancy will have its own characteristic in what happens, if you get any pain/cramps and the bleeding turns red then I would definitely go to you A and E, in the meantime put your feet up higher than your hits and relax, Wishing you all the best, I know how scary it is, xx


----------



## Rhiaberry

So I'm getting lighter lines on my tests soooo.... That means I am miscarrying this little peapod, the bleeding is still brown but very dark. So I will update with a progression picture of a chemical pregnancy, hopefully it will help answer some questions, I think I'm going to take some time out in ttc now for a while, it's to much to handle ATM, thank you all for being supportive and sorry this wasn't a success tread! Take care all!


----------



## Katiekola

So sorry to hear this Rhiaberry x sending my thoughts to you wishing you well for the future. Hugs x x


----------



## Lollipop1987

i am 3 days late and have brown discharge today.... a lot of BFN's! doc says to wiat it out, not a lot of help tbh! anyone any ideas? anyone get this 'symptom' and get BFP?


----------

